# For all you OD Glock fans... Gen 4 Glocks in FDE available!



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Gen 4 Glocks in FDE available from Lipsey's:

http://www.lipseys.com/itemfinder.aspx?mfg=Glock&stock=Flat+Dark+Earth+Polymer


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

wow!!! thats expensive


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What does FDE mean? :whistling:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Flat Dark Earth - aka brown.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Its about time they made some more in OD or FDE. They discontinued them several years ago and the existing ones on the used market command about $600. I would love to see a G20 in FDE. Several people have already emailed and called Glock and it seems the Gen 4 G20 is close.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

are those stock Glocks? I wonder if so what the LEO/Military discount is on them?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It evidently is an exclusive run Glock is doing for Lipsey's - so I don't think any of them will be designated for the LE/Military discount program...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw some on GUNBROKER with better pricing :whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this something that Tim at Baywatch can't do?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

bobinbusan said:


> Saw some on GUNBROKER with better pricing :whistling:


Yep, MUCH better pricing!:thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Is this something that Tim at Baywatch can't do?


Tim could coat (paint) a Glock frame which most likely would wear through, scratch, or chip with time -- but these have the color in the polymer itself.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Gunblast.com review of these new Glocks:

http://www.gunblast.com/Glock-21DE.htm


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

How do you order from Lipseys?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Most of the area gun shops are Lipsey's dealers - and can get it for you.

I'd check with Nate at Little Jack's Guns (Dixie here on PFF).


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Tradewinds has 19's and 23's in stock for $519, just got em in today.. A new 19 followed me home this afternoon


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

FUPAGUNT, what GEN are they, 3's 0r 4's


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mines a Gen 3 but he might have gen 4 in as well, I'm not sure


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I picked up a gen 3 but he might have gen 4 as well, I'm not sure


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

*A lil porn*


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks good! How close does it compare with the older OD green?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Blasphemy !

Rick


----------

